# Anonimo Straps



## MLT

Good day sirs. Would like to seek your advice on where I can purchase straps for my 2011 Anonimo Militare Vintage watch. Am based here in the Philippines and the dealer we bought it from does not even bother answering emails. I hope I can get a replacement strap. Thank You.


----------



## timefleas

Welcome to the club! Check the sales corner on this site--there are sometimes straps available--I have seen several on Ebay recently, so check there as well. However, I strongly recommend that you just have your strap(s) custom made--a good strap maker can make a Militare strap--sometimes you might need to provide measurements so that they can get the cut out part of side right--I had several made back in the day, all were excellent straps, all generally better than the OEM versions, for often less money.


----------



## korneevy

timefleas said:


> Welcome to the club! Check the sales corner on this site--there are sometimes straps available--I have seen several on Ebay recently, so check there as well. However, I strongly recommend that you just have your strap(s) custom made--a good strap maker can make a Militare strap--sometimes you might need to provide measurements so that they can get the cut out part of side right--I had several made back in the day, all were excellent straps, all generally better than the OEM versions, for often less money.


I'd second timefleas - what stock is remaining in OEM is either old, dried-up leather or defective ones that didn't sell, so go the custom-made route but preferably work with someone who have done the Militare straps before, its a bit tricky to get the positioning of the lug-bar holes, cut out part and thickness right...

BUT

Courtesy of your fellow Nimo collector (me), here is your detailed sketch with all needed dimensions, which should make the task of explaining all of these to your strapmaker extremely easy!

And on a personal note, I would highly recommend Peter Gunny who have done a few Militare straps for me using these dimensions, and results were better leather quality and fit than Anonimo OEM at very competitive pricing, not to mention that he is also an extremely honest, nice guy and easy to work with.


----------



## ericfeuer

Dude that's awesome....



korneevy said:


> I'd second timefleas - what stock is remaining in OEM is either old, dried-up leather or defective ones that didn't sell, so go the custom-made route but preferably work with someone who have done the Militare straps before, its a bit tricky to get the positioning of the lug-bar holes, cut out part and thickness right...
> 
> BUT
> 
> Courtesy of your fellow Nimo collector (me), here is your detailed sketch with all needed dimensions, which should make the task of explaining all of these to your strapmaker extremely easy!
> 
> And on a personal note, I would highly recommend Peter Gunny who have done a few Militare straps for me using these dimensions, and results were better leather quality and fit than Anonimo OEM at very competitive pricing, not to mention that he is also an extremely honest, nice guy and easy to work with.
> 
> View attachment 1592949


----------



## ckhouse80




----------



## csm

nice draw brother! i'll keep it for the future for sure! thanks god i'm lucky because before the end of the brand i bought a new strap for my militare chrono that is almost new. but in a future i may be forced to do a custom strap.

regards


----------



## watchdaddy1

Try here.I just got a OEM rubber.*Marine Kaminsky 
*marine.kaminsky@anonimo.com

or



*Pascal Waurick*


pascal.waurick@anonimo.com


----------



## HM3

If you want to get creative, you can purchase a strap with similar specs and take a sharp x-acto knife and cut out the dimension to fit the lug of your watch. I ran into the same problem with trying to find a strap for my Anonimo Dino Zei and decided to make my own. Just finished it up last weekend.


----------



## martyb

Check with About Time - Edox, Graham, U-Boat, Oris, Fortis, Glycine, Luminox, Ball Watches & more.


----------



## Zelaya

Where can I buy this strap at reasonable price. Can someone give me information please.


----------



## Kinlough

Richard Beard
Tosh-straps.

I just bought two from him.


----------



## injurylawyer

ckhouse80 said:


>


They are beautiful straps...the one on my watch is the second from the right but would love to pick up the one on the end on the right and the rubber one...where did you get these? It is difficult for me to find. Any help would be appreciated. Elliot


----------



## injurylawyer

martyb said:


> Check with About Time - Edox, Graham, U-Boat, Oris, Fortis, Glycine, Luminox, Ball Watches & more.


The domain name is no longer owned. Dead link. Thanks anyway.


----------



## SoCalLA

injurylawyer said:


> The domain name is no longer owned. Dead link. Thanks anyway.


Micah from Vintager Straps made me a strap for my Militare and I am extremely pleased with his support and service. I can't post the link due to my low post count, but a quick Google search for Vintager Straps and you should be good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

